# Handy mitgewaschen, akku kaputt ?



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

mein handy wurde kürzlich mitgewaschen, und geht jetzt nicht mehr an...

jezz wollt ich mir ein neues beschaffen, welches den gleichen akku hat

kann ich meinen alten akku noch ohne bedenken benutzen oder ist der auch hin ?
ausprobieren wäre ja unklug


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2008)

Probieren geht über studieren  

Tja, vermutlich war der Waschgang doch ein wenig zu heavy. Der Akku könnte jedoch immer noch funktionieren.


----------



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Probieren geht über studieren
> 
> Tja, vermutlich war der Waschgang doch ein wenig zu heavy. Der Akku könnte jedoch immer noch funktionieren.


kann da irgendwas passieren wenn ich es in das neue handy einlege ?
und die sim karte müsst ja eigentlich auch noch funktionieren, oder ?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2008)

Solange kein Wasser IN dem Akku ist, kann da mMn nichts passieren. Du kannst es ja mal im Backofen trocknen lassen bei 50°C für eine Stunde.


----------



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Solange kein Wasser IN dem Akku ist, kann da mMn nichts passieren. Du kannst es ja mal im Backofen trocknen lassen bei 50°C für eine Stunde.


ok,
das handy lag jezz auch auseinandergebaut 2 tage in der sonne, geht halt trotzdem nich


----------



## Malkav85 (2. September 2008)

Hmm...also für solche "Reinigungsaktionen" wurde es nicht geschaffen und getestet ^^ 

Daher denke ich, das einige Bauteile was abbekommen haben und du das Ding eigentlich wegwerfen kannst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

Wasser leitet ja auch Elektrizität, mit entsprechenden Folgen.

Sprich du kannsts Telefon entsorgen...


----------



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wasser leitet ja auch Elektrizität, mit entsprechenden Folgen.
> 
> Sprich du kannsts Telefon entsorgen...


das is mir klar 
ich wollt nur wissen ob man die sim und/oder den akku eventuell weiterbenutzen kann ...


----------



## exa (2. September 2008)

sim auf jeden fall, akku würd ich lassen, karte raus und neues handy, gut is...


----------



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> sim auf jeden fall, akku würd ich lassen, karte raus und neues handy, gut is...


ok, danke an alle


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

Ich kann dir empfehlen das Handy einfach mal für 2 Tage auf die Heizung zu legen, mit etwas Glück gehts dann wieder.

Ich kenne ein paar Leute denen das auch schon passiert ist und bei ein zwei hat es wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Haekksler (2. September 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Ich kann dir empfehlen das Handy einfach mal für 2 Tage auf die Heizung zu legen, mit etwas Glück gehts dann wieder.
> 
> Ich kenne ein paar Leute denen das auch schon passiert ist und bei ein zwei hat es wieder funktioniert



mhm ich kanns ja noch mal drauflegen, glaub aber kaum dass sich da noch was tut


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2008)

Die Chancen, dass ein Telefon nach einem Waschgang noch funktioniert, sind verschwindend gering. Durch das Waschmittel werden die winzigen Lötpunkte unter den Chips gnadenlos zerfressen. Nur eine sofortige Zerlegung/Reinigung mit klarem Wasser und Trocknung im Ofen (mindestens 6-8 Stunden bei 60°C) bieten eine kleine Chance. Da eine etwaige Oxidation aber auch langsam von statten gehen kann, kommt oft nach mehreren Wochen noch einmal eine Überraschung. 

Ich habe gerade vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Bekannten über das Thema gesprochen (er repariert Handys). Er sagte mir, dass viele Handys über das Wochenende gewaschen werden und selbst am nächsten Montag keine Rettung mehr Sinn macht. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück.


----------



## DanielX (2. September 2008)

Ja, meine "Lösung" beschrenckt sich leider nur auf Glück, aber manche Leute sollen es ja haben.^^


----------



## Friday (2. September 2008)

Ich habe schon diverse Handys die getaucht wurden oder mitgewaschen worden sind wieder belebt. Funktioniert nicht immer aber oft:
- Komplett zerlegen, auch die Metallgehäuse vom Empfänger öffnen.
- Jede Platine, jede Kontaktfläche:
   erst unter fließendem Leitungswasser mit einer mäßig harten Zahnbürste oder Wurzelbürste abwaschen, so daß der Grünspan, Rost und was sonst noch so an Zersetzungsprodukten da ist, abgespült wird.
Dann mit destilliertem Wasser das Leitungswasser abspülen.
Dann mit Isopropylalkohol (Isopropanol aus der Apotheke für einige Euronen 100ml) das Wasser wegspülen.
- Alles trocknen.
- Falls Korrosion bereits an den IC-Pads sichtbar bleiben sollte, war es erfolglos.

- Ansonsten: Akku rein, SIM rein, Ladegerät anschließen und schauen ob sich etwas tut.


----------



## Elpheria (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
meld dich mal bei handyreparaturen-nrw.de^^ die haben mein Handy damals auch repariert und sind wirklich gut und günstig 

Viel Glück dir dann

Lg Elphi


----------

